# 2010 Chevy 2500HD without plow prep?



## stump (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys :waving:
I am new to this site and have a question for you guys. I bought a 2010 chevy 2500HD with 55,000 miles on it a month or so ago. It is an extended cab short box with the 6.0 in it. So far l love the truck only mods i have done to the truck is put a torsion key leveling kit on it. I figured on putting a plow on the truck since the day i bought it but like a dumba?! didnt see if it was plow prep. Anyhow i was calling about pricing plows when i looked at my FGVRW and it was 4200 and was told by the western dealer they could only put a mid weight plow on it because of it not having the plow prep. Not going to put a mid weight on a 3/4 ton truck!! Called a boss plow dealer and he said with timberns and some weight in the back i would be just fine with the 8.2 DXT which is what i would like to have on the front. My question is to you guys, is this truck going to handle this plow or is this just a bad idea to put it on the truck. figure the boss dealer would tell me this just to sell a plow. I wouldn't be doing comercial plowing just a few long driveways and some farm yards and some friends driveways. Thanks you in advance :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You'll be fine, one of my current 2500hd trucks doesn't have the prep package on it with a blizzard 810 with no problems.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Most guys don't have plow-prep trucks. I got one, but only because it happened to have it when I bought it. If you're ONLY doing a few driveways you could pretty much put anything you want on there. I don't think I'd do commercial with a 4,200 lb. front end rating even with timbrens, but that's just me. But for your application the 8'-2" Boss should be fine.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Harleyjeff;1772104 said:


> I got one, but only because it happened to have it when I bought it.


This about sums it up for most guys.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Snow Plow Prep Package
Includes:
10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light
Forward lamp wiring harness
Provision for cab roof-mounted lamp/beacon
Instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller
Skid Plate Package
Increased Front Gross Axle Weight Rating
Requires 4WD models. Includes a 160-amp alternator with the Vortec® 6.0L V8 SFI engine (dual 125-amp alternators with the Duramax® 6.6L Turbo-Diesel V8 engine).


----------

